# Facebook and Picasa



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Just logged into the http://www.virginmedia.com/mytivoapps/ and found two new icons for Facebook and Picasa.
Have activated both, but found Tivo itself doesn't yet have the icons so I'm guessing they will be the new two apps to be added soon?


----------



## Moe UK (Nov 27, 2009)

Unless I am wrong, I only seem to be able to set up one account? Have set one up for my wife but can't see a way to set one up for me?


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Sign with the your own e-mail address.  I have managed to create two seperate Tivo profiles and you select the one you want on Tivo when opening it.
Virgin could maybe do with making it clearer on how to create seperate profiles


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Yes - seems to allow one account per email address - but there is no option to delete an unwanted App account or even change the password.


----------

